# Nokia Phone Theft.. How can i track any help ?



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2009)

Recently I purchased Nokia 5130 XpressMusic
It has been theft today morning from my house (It has Airtel Sim in It)
Now when i call it is comming Switch Off

Is their any way I can track it ?

Please HELP


----------



## dreams (Nov 9, 2009)

there are some softwares which can be used to track it. But the same has to be installed in your nokia. If not, no way.
If you have your IMEI, then lodge a complaint. Call Airtel and block your SIM.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 9, 2009)

satyamy said:


> Recently I purchased Nokia 5130 XpressMusic
> It has been theft today morning from my house (It has Airtel Sim in It)
> Now when i call it is comming Switch Off
> 
> ...



You can do what my friend did--

Register FIR in police station. FIR should clearly indicate your phone's IMEI no. and bill.

Give the copy of FIR to major service providers like Idea, Airtel, BSNL, Reliance etc. and ask them to provide phone no. of the person using the stolen phone.(They can tell who's using by IMEI no.)

Once you got the phone no. of sim which is currently in your stolen phone, then you know what you have to do further.

Good Luck


----------



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks a Ton Friends
I will do what you have said and will post the result as soon as i get it

Thanks Again


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Register FIR in police station. FIR should clearly indicate your phone's IMEI no. and bill.
> 
> Give the copy of FIR to major service providers like Idea, Airtel, BSNL, Reliance etc. and ask them to provide phone no. of the person using the stolen phone.(They can tell who's using by IMEI no.)



No they can't.
Its only theoretical not practically implemented anywhere.

And, ur phone is gone (sad but true)
Buy a new one.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 9, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> You can do what my friend did--
> 
> Good Luck


 
Did Your Friend got his mobile back ?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

satyamy said:


> Did Your Friend got his mobile back ?


My room-mate did not get his mobiel back.


AND, most important, while lodging an FIR always insist it being a "THEFT", most of the chance is that police would pressurize you for lodging a "MISSING" report.
In that case, they may not even look for ur case.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah only if u got the IMEI no then only there is any hope to get it back otherwise better buy a new one


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 10, 2009)

satyamy said:


> Did Your Friend got his mobile back ?



Yes my friend got his mobile back worth rs. 12000 after two months.

Only difficult bit is registering an FIR if you don't have any source in police.

My friend got no. from service provider and contacted the culprit, threatened him and settles the matter out of court.

If you do not want these procedure don't do it but do register FIR or missing report cause your mobile may be used by terrorist or kidnappers.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yes my friend got his mobile back worth rs. 12000 after two months.
> 
> Only difficult bit is registering an FIR if you don't have any source in police.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for Help Friends

Yes I have the Copy of FIR with word "Haravla" (means Theft in Marathi) 

by the way i havent blocked my cell no. (sim card) should I do it or wait for somemore time coz it is comming Switch Off

I m not scared and will go to any Procedure which is necessary to catch the Theif


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 10, 2009)

satyamy said:


> by the way i havent blocked my cell no. (sim card) should I do it or wait for somemore time coz it is comming Switch Off



Go to nearest airtel dealer.

Take necessary documents (when you applied for sim) and FIR.

Ask them to provide you another sim with same phone no. and ask them to block the stolen sim. They will charge Rs.75

Also ask them to keep track of your IMEI no.

And don't forgot to tell other service providers also to track your IMEI no.

Good luck


----------



## satyamy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> And don't forgot to tell other service providers also to track your IMEI no.


 
I can ask Airtel to Keep track of my IMEI No. coz m their customer

but how can I ask others like Reliance, BPL for the same coz m not their customer and where should i contact them ??? 

Pls Help ?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

Try this site.
*www.trackimei.com/Default.aspx



> TRACK IMEI is here to help you locate your lost mobile. If you have lost your mobile and remember the 14/15 digit IMEI number of your mobile which is a unique number for every mobile then you can register you mobile with us, if any of our dealers across the world will come across that mobile having that IMEI number we will contact you on the details provided by you while registering with us.



*www.indiastudychannel.com/resources/6879-Recover-your-stolen-mobile-using-IMEI-number.aspx


----------



## satyamy (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the Links

Please also answer that

I can ask Airtel to Keep track of my IMEI No. coz m their customer

but how can I ask others like Reliance, BPL for the same coz m not their customer and where should i contact them ??? 

Pls Help ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

AFAIK, Haravala means lost or missing. Chori would be theft!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2009)

Haravla means lost, not theft. Even so,  doubt anything can be done now. Keep Airtel CC informed of IMEI no. and tell them to DC your sim card. 

AFAIK, the IMEI no. tracking is theoretically possible, but rarely done. 

Good luck though.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 14, 2009)

Lets C
i'll post the result in a month or 2


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey buddies I have searched over n got a app "mobile tracker" which can be used in symbians before losting n app sends sms over to preset no after inserting a new sim....But i dont know whether this cud be used over s40 java mobiles. but after losting only police n operators can help.....which is very hard to get.


----------



## PraKs (Nov 16, 2009)

@ANURAG SHARMA

can u please give exact name of the app or URL ?


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Nov 19, 2009)

PraKs said:


> @ANURAG SHARMA
> 
> can u please give exact name of the app or URL ?



I dont remember exactly.try to search as Mobile tracker java app.....bcoz i used dat app 1 year before.....and was installed by my frnd.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 18, 2009)

my phone is still missing
but m sure i will search it anyhow


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 19, 2009)

satyamy said:


> my phone is still missing
> but m sure i will search it anyhow



good luck.

BTW What you have done so far to find your phone?


----------



## ashishstillthere (Dec 26, 2009)

*in symbian s 40 or i can say you will not get any anti theft application in java format

i got my 2 phone one is nokia 3230 and n 95 back due to this tracker application so i know all this procedure very well

asking the operator to record is not a good option as they are not going to do just for you...you need atleast inspector level person with you who can go and talk to the regional head office and make them to report the police...in police there is a survilance wing who can help you but they dont care unless there is a emergency and you can see their's capablity in recent helicopter crash of that politician...kitna time laga liya tha unhone ne


for tracking imei they nned an instrument which is of 2 cr and india they dont have it so we have to relay on the sim code flashing on the registered imei no. and then trace the address of that sim

and then plzzzzzzzzzz dont let police to register your mobile on their register coz then you have to appoint lawyer to get it from court blah blah blah...*


----------

